# Advertising Diorama



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Hello fellow modelers,

I am currently working on a diorama project for a client who is releasing a new line of action figures. Here are a few pictures.

The diorama is made into three sections, this is section number two: 









The main section, number one:









Lastly, a picture of a figure prototype sent to me by the client set inside section number two:









As you can see, the figure looks real cool with the diorama in it's current state. When finished, the diorama will be painted with earth tone colors and will be set on top of a rocky cliff base.

More pictures to come soon.*


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Ruined Tower Update*

*Here are updated pictures of the fully built Ruined Tower:

The Ruined Tower in the raw, before painting:









For both shipping and photograpy reasons, the Ruined Tower is split up into four sections:









Next on the agenda for this diorama build is to sculpt the rocky cliff that it sits on.

More to come later in the week.*


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

To Quote a Certin Bimbo in the Media these days "That's Hot!" lol Really man Beautiful work now ya' just need an "YMIR" to finish it off lol

John/Lonfan


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thank you John for the kind words.

The diorama will be painted with Earth tone colors and a few other things to give it that Asian flavor for the Ninja figures that it will be photographed with.

The base that it sits on is almost completely sculpted.

More coming soon on this project.*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Cool little Ninja figure Jason, and the "Ruined Tower" is very well executed. Nice work!*


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thanks Simon. Your kind words mean a lot.* :thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*The diorama is coming along real good. I have just completed sculpting the base that the Ruined Tower sits on top of. I sculpted the base out of foam used as insulation behind the siding for homes. I then covered it with modeling paste, next Hydrostone mix, then let dry overnight. The next day I used my motor tool to chip away, sculpt and shape the base. 

Here is where the project is at this current time: 









The next steps will be to paint the base, add stone, grass and foliage. Painting will also soon begin on the Ruined Tower. 

More to come soon.*


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

nice work. what is modeling paste? and is it strong? and where to find it. thanks gunn


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Gunn, modeling paste comes in differant thickness and is made by Creatix. It is sold in a plastic jar. You can find it at most art n' craft stores, like Michaels. You can find it over by the paint in the tube section, where all of the fine art supplies are located. 

It is good for a sealing agent over most type of foams. Once hard, it can be sanded.

It is somewhat strong, but, will flex with foam. You of course would have to build up layers for added strength.

I hope that answered your question.  *


----------



## luckykinsley (Jun 19, 2006)

Fantastic work, Jason. Wow.


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thank you for the kind words luckykinsley :thumbsup: 

Here is the Ruined Tower and rocky base, with the base coats airbrushed on to them. No washes or dry-brushing of lighter colors has yet been added. 










To go with more of an Earth tone / Asian feel to the Ruined Tower, the base color is brown. Lighter shades of brown will be "washed" and dry-brushed on to show the great amount of detail in the model.

The rocky base for the Ruined Tower is a basic gray. Next, a lighter gray will be dry-brushed on to show detail in the cliffs and the stone edges.

I also added and gave an Earth tone look to three optional Asian statues that can be used to photograph with the figures.

More to come after the weekend.*


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's looking great so far! Very impressive work. 

Sean


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thank you Sean for the kind words. 

Just to remind everyone that reads this post, the last picture is still a work in progress picture and is not the finished product. 

There will be more to come. 

On another note, I contacted my client and he had said that he is very happy so far and is highly impressed, and that is what really matters, making the client happy. * :thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Here is a picture of the finished cliff area that surrounds the base:









A couple of coats of a sandstone color were airbrushed on the top of the cliff area as a base for the ground cover.

The next thing that will happen to the base will be the covering of fine dirt, fine grass and various other types and colors of litchen.

More updates to come soon.* :thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Here are some updated pictures of the diorama project.

The base has been covered in fine, brown gravel, yellow and green grass. All that is left will be to add some darker colored grass, shrubs and bushes.









The final colores of the Ruined Tower have been added, by both applying a wash and dry-brushing of lighter colors onto the dark brown base color.









Here is a close up of the prototype figure on the second floor of the Ruined Tower.









The last thing to be added to the Ruined Tower are vines growing up sections of the walls and in the cracks.

More to come soon.* :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Coming along beautifully!


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thanks John P * :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Wow!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Thanks for sharing the project! rr


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Advertising Diorama Compleated*

*Here are pictures of the compleated advertising diorama:

The sectional stucture together, with vines / moss added. Bushes were also added to the cliff areas:
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047563.jpg

A few front and rear pictures of the Ruined Tower:
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047655.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047631.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047641.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047623.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047608.jpg

These pictures show the flexability of how the Ruined Tower can be easily taken apart for differant ideas / looks during the phohtograpy session. The prototype and Asian statue figures are included in these pictures:
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047556.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047604.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047593.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047587.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047583.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047666.jpg
http://pic2.picturetrail.com/VOL1004/4001233/9614912/169047671.jpg

Well, that's it. I will let you know what my client's reaction is. So far he has been very, very happy.

Till then, take care.* :wave:


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Client's Responce*

*I already have a responce from my client, here it is:*



> Hi Jason,
> 
> I have to say that I'm completely blown away by the work you've done on
> the diorama! The detail you've put on it is phenomenal to say the
> ...


*Another happy customer. That's the best feeling :thumbsup: *


----------

